# computer "gaming" accessories ?



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I enjoy a multi-player game called RuneScape and others in that game have spoken of how useful a "gaming mouse" is.

I'm using the mouse and keyboard that came with my computer (desk top), i.e. "ABS Summoner - Ryzen 5 3600 - Radeon RX 590 - 16GB DDR4 3000MHz - 512GB SSD - Gaming Desktop PC" with "ViewSonic VX3216-SCMH-W 32 Inch 1080p 1800R Curved Monitor with Dual Speakers HDMI DVI and VGA" and Windows 10 Home 64-bit.

This mouse looks ordinary to me though it has "lit" buttons on the thumb side of it; and I don't have a pad under it...just using the desk top alone. (Am using the keyboard that came with the computer, i.e. ARES1M1.) Is this a "gaming mouse"? (I'm wanting faster/smoother movement in this multi-player game!)

Any information/suggestion would be appreciated. [I'm also trying to program some combat abilities of the game to the touch of a key on the keyboard; and that is giving me problems simply because I'm not clearly understanding how to do it. I am so dense when it comes to mechanical stuff!  ]


----------



## random (Jul 23, 2020)

My son has a pretty souped up gaming mouse - has all sorts of shortcuts on it for arming, switching stuff, I don't even know what else. I'll run your question by him for some input.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thank you Random. I will appreciate your doing so. Does your son play RuneScape?


----------



## Rodeo's Bud (Apr 10, 2020)

I assume your mouse is a laser mouse? What is the model number?


----------



## random (Jul 23, 2020)

motdaugrnds said:


> Thank you Random. I will appreciate your doing so. Does your son play RuneScape?


He does not, but he has a friend who does. He said he'll try to help later on today/early tomorrow.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Ok Tell him to tell his friend my RS "player" name is "jodie"


----------



## random (Jul 23, 2020)

Ok so I got some info for you.

First off, from the info on your computer, you probably have a "gaming" mouse, but it's most likely a lower-end one. For a smoother gaming experience, you're going to want a higher DPI on the mouse. Yours may or may not say on the underside what it's DPI is.

For faster, you'll probably want a mouse with adjustable sensitivity - that will let you quickly increase and decrease how sensitive the mouse is to movement. I had one once that I could never use if it was higher than the second setting.

Here's a good older one, for comparison, which was my son's first gaming mouse: Are you a human?

That one lasted through a lot of abuse. Unfortunately it's not available anymore.

Depending on what you want to invest, there's some good options for moving to a higher end mouse:





Amazon.com: Cooler Master CM310 Gaming Mouse with Ambidextrous Grips, 10000 DPI Optical Sensor, and RGB Illumination: Computers & Accessories


Amazon.com: Cooler Master CM310 Gaming Mouse with Ambidextrous Grips, 10000 DPI Optical Sensor, and RGB Illumination: Computers & Accessories



www.amazon.com





Here's a step up from there: https://www.amazon.com/Logitech-G50...tech+g502&qid=1600811961&s=electronics&sr=1-1

Or the same thing, but with weights, that you can use to adjust how the mouse feels and responds: Amazon.com: Logitech G502 Proteus Spectrum RGB Tunable Gaming Mouse, 12,000 DPI On-The-Fly DPI Shifting, Personalized Weight and Balance Tuning with (5) 3.6g Weights, 11 Programmable Buttons: Electronics
- 11 programmable buttons that you can set for specific actions in the game, such as a quick-switch to your primary weapon.

Here's another one not all that expensive - not as many buttons and no weights, but 24,000 dpi (probably will want something other than the bare desk underneath that!) Amazon.com: DELUX Wired Gaming Mouse with 24000 DPI, 7 Programmable Buttons and On-Board Pro Game Software, Ergonomic RGB Gaming Mouse for PC Gamer Computer Laptop (M625BU(3360)-Black): Computers & Accessories

He says: if you're investing the money in a gaming mouse, get a pad. Doesn't need to be fancy but you want a GOOD surface.

I'll pass the name along.

Hope that helps!


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thank you for helping; and thank your son too please.

I see "DPI" on top of the mouse I have (as a button) yet, when pushed, it gives no information and in fact I can not tell the button does anything at all. On the underside of my present mouse is a serial number and what looks like "t/ZEUS!E2" next to it. Under that is "CEFC RqHs" and under that is a circle with 2019 inside it. (Can not find any information about the mouse in the papers that came with this computer/keyboard/mouse when I received it.)

Went over and looked at the mouse at the last URL on your post. Not being technically minded I have some questions. It shows a "DPI" on top as well...as does mine. Yet since the DPI button on top of my mouse does nothing, I'm wondering if the one on this newer mouse would. (The price is doable..as is the pad for it.) In the RuneScape game itself I can set up what is called "key binds" without using a mouse; so not sure that part of a new mouse would be of benefit to me...

Also how can I find out if the computer I have will actually accept this higher DPI gaming mouse? (Is there some driver or something my computer would need for this mouse at Amazon with the 24000DPI/Ergonomic to perform well?)

I went into the "task manager" on my computer and found the following: Do not know if this helps clarify what I've to work with or not.

Task Manager window > performance shows:
CPU 1-5% of 4.07 GHz
Memory 3.4/15.9 GB (21%)
Disk 0 (C 0-2%
Ethernet S: 0 R -16.0R : 1.4 Mbps
Wi-Fi "not connected"
Bluetooth PAN "not connected"
GPU 0 Radeon RX 590 Series 1%

CPU utilization percentage [AMD Ryzen 5 3600 6-Core Processor] is under 10% (1-3%)
Speed 3.76 GHz
Processes 169
Threads 2901
Handles 102801
Up time 0:19:02:36

Base speed: 3.60 HGz
Sockets: 1
Cores: 6
Logical processors: 12
Virtualization: enabled
L1 cache 384 KB
L2 cache: 3.0 MB
L3 cache: 32.0 MB

Would sure like to have a smoother (and faster) movement in this RuneScape game I play, especially during combat situations.... Will an updated gaming mouse actually cause my in-game character's movements to be faster? *or* Does the computer I have actually control how fast my in-game character's movements will be? (Also my Internet Service Provider is HughesNet..a satellite on top of my trailer.)


----------



## random (Jul 23, 2020)

Zeus E2 appears to be your mouse model. Is this it? Amazon.com: Zeus E2 3200 DPI Optical Gaming Mouse with 6 Buttons (3 programmable): Computers & Accessories

That's pretty comparable to my son's first mouse. 3200 DPI is decent, not the greatest, but given what else you said will probably be fine for you. I don't think you're going to be able to get much smoother.

I say that because of your internet provider. I also have Hughes Net. There is one MAJOR problem with gaming over satellite internet: there is no way to get past the lag. Your internet connection is being routed through a satellite in orbit in orbit about 25,000 miles above the earth, so your signal has to travel 50,000 miles before it hits the network, and the response has to travel another 50,000 miles from your gateway back to you. That signal travels 186,000 miles per second, so even if the rest of it were instant, you would have a delay somewhat over half a second. Physics limits this - there is no possible way around it.

Unfortunately, unless you can get cable or some other hard-wired internet connection (other than dial-up), you're not going to be able to get much better of an online gaming experience.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

That URL did not show anything that looks like the mouse I'm using, even scrolling down the page. Mine is obviously a zeus as the lit image on it is a triangle with "ZEUS" inside it.

I suspect you're right about my internet service. Guess I'll have to be satisfied with a good mouse "pad".

Thanks for helping.


----------



## random (Jul 23, 2020)

We have Hughes too, so my son always runs into that problem playing online with friends, too.

Interesting yours is different if it's showing that model number.

It won't HURT to get a better mouse if you want to, I'm just not convinced it will help much - I wouldn't spend a LOT on one right off.

Glad I could help, as much as it was worth.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Random, your talking with me as you have helps a lot. Thank you. Have been looking online for the mouse "pads" and think maybe one of those smaller ones (maybe 12" x 12" sort of) with "gel" might be better for me. (I have a desk with the pull-out for a keyboard and the mouse pad would need to sit on top of my desk above the keyboard. This area is limited in space because I have a 32" monitor sitting on this desk with 2 external speakers.) Plan on looking in local stores for this pad so as to be able to see and feel it myself prior to purchase...


----------



## Amtown (Dec 29, 2020)

A good mouse makes all the difference. I know a very interesting game that I discovered not long ago and is called Rocket League. The reason I like it so much is that I can play with my people. It's much more interesting when more friends are involved, especially those you know. We have an account for several friends where we buy many things necessary to improve our levels. There Rocket league trading prices are very good and quite low. Plus to that with the help of my friends and the fact that I invested a lot of time playing it, I have a very high rank, now.


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

Amtown said:


> A good mouse makes all the difference.


@Amtown, please don't dredge up old threads unless you have something substantial to add that someone might find helpful, or a question that's directly related. It just clutters things up, and sends email notifications to everyone who took part in the thread. You have to pay attention to the date of the last few comments in a thread; if it's months or years ago, better not to make a comment like this one.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

You said what I wanted to.


----------



## Rodeo's Bud (Apr 10, 2020)

I dunno. It was a short reply, but relatively relevant, considering the OP was asking about mice.

True, it didn't have any crucial info, but least it wasn't 10 years old.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

It happens in many threads, sometimes 4 a day. Really old threads dredged up with with little irrelevant additions. Just petty of us but it's irritating.


----------

